# Chainsaw Chaps



## walhondingnashua (Apr 21, 2018)

while watching this weeks this old house, there was a segment on chainsaw safety with a demonstration of saw chaps. The wife saw and said I need those. I said they aren’t cheap. She said she doesn’t care lol. That being said, I don’t know much about them. 
Best brands? Best for the price? How well they fit? Are they really a pain to wear?  Amy information would be great to help me make a decision.


----------



## webfish (Apr 21, 2018)

Mine are like these. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000X24TIO/?tag=hearthamazon-20

Easy to put on. Sometimes a pain if it is hot out but I try not to cheat.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Apr 22, 2018)

Are they all throw away after a accident?


----------



## webfish (Apr 22, 2018)

Not sure but I know you can repair. I have never had an accident so mine are still in good shape. If it was a big tear I would replace or contact mfg and see what they say. 

https://www.fs.fed.us/t-d/pubs/pdfpubs/pdf05672816/pdf05672816dpi72.pdf


----------



## zrock (Apr 22, 2018)

Usually you can by a safety kit from your local dealer for around $100. It has helmet, chaps, gloves. I hate the things and rarely wear them unless im going to be on the saw for a few hours. If your just doing backyard work chaps will work, if your out for a few hours at a time getting firewood then i would invest in the pants


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 23, 2018)

I like my Forester wraparound chaps...
https://www.forestershop.com/safety...gth-wrap-around-chainsaw-chaps-chap12-sg.html
I feel if the chain or saw is going to brake it, it's by my feet were I do most of the cutting and I do not see my self aiming straight @ the saw so the wrap around helps there.


----------



## Bad LP (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't even know they are on. Also keeps your pant's clean.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2018)

walhondingnashua said:


> while watching this weeks this old house, there was a segment on chainsaw safety with a demonstration of saw chaps. The wife saw and said I need those. I said they aren’t cheap. She said she doesn’t care lol. That being said, I don’t know much about them.
> Best brands? Best for the price? How well they fit? Are they really a pain to wear?  Amy information would be great to help me make a decision.



You do need them.  Folks always go and buy a helmet first, and helmets are a good thing, but chainsaw-to-leg injuries occur at least 10x more frequently than head injuries.

Any brand is better than none.  Even cheap ones.  Since I do most of my cutting in winter, and budget wasn’t my primary concern, I got the skidder bib chaps from Stihl.  They’re super comfortable, and also keep me warm in winter.

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/protective-and-work-wear/chain-saw-protective-apparel/skidchap/

In fact, I’d like it if someone could recommend a nice pair for summer, since mine are too warm to wear when it’s hot out.

Don’t neglect boots, either.  Again, foot injuries are much more common than you might think.  Specific chainsaw boots are cool, but any cheap brand with a steel toe will be much better than nothing.  I wear loggers from Georgia Boot, which aren’t super expensive, but are very comfortable and wear nicely.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 23, 2018)

The people who need them the most are the weekend warriors that dont saw very often and they tend not to own them. I think Labonville's in Gorham NH (my hometown) invented them and make them locally. https://www.labonville.com/ The company I used to work for had a company logging crew and the last company logging camp in the east. Our crews helped refine the design and they had display of chaps that had saved folks from serious injury at the camp where everyone could see.  I would suggest calling them to determine the size for you as most people buy them too short. Over the years as chainsaws have gotten more powerful, the federal government specs require them to go thicker to cover the bigger saws and they have gotten heavier. I have a set of suspenders that are attached to mine to keep them from sliding down and transfer the load to my shoulders. Their chainsaw helmet is pretty much a standard design. I have been thumped in the top of the helmet by falling tree branches enough times, that I always use the helmet when dropping trees.

Years ago my brother a former computer geek bought some land to play on and a chainsaw. I gave him some chaps for a Christmas present. He didn't have any real hard hits but had enough small nicks after a few years that he had to replace them. Smart investment for someone new to a saw. 

I find its a big disservice to the public that all these so called realty cable TV shows show folks not using chaps or even safety glasses. See a few shots of someones leg sliced open with a chainsaw and the resulting scars and you probably want to buy chaps


----------



## walhondingnashua (Apr 23, 2018)

I am sold on getting them.  I have been lucky more than once and probably shouldn't press my luck anymore.  I am leaning towards the husqvarna brand or the forestec.  I want lighter because I cut a lot in the summer.  
I've read a lot of reviews.  Looks like measurements are from waist to ankles.  Is that correct?  Waists all seem adjustable.  I am 6'3, with a 33" waist.  Any experience with fitment would be appreciated.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2018)

peakbagger said:


> The people who need them the most are the weekend warriors that dont saw very often and they tend not to own them.



I can see the logic in your reasoning there, but you are wrong, by a lot.  Check the statistics, if you don’t believe me.

The first time I saw a foot cut off was while sitting in the ER with a broken arm at age 8.  Some arborists brought their co-worker in, and his foot in a separate Igloo lunch cooler.  Oddly enough, I saw the same thing happen a second time, before I was a teenager.  Both professionals.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2018)

walhondingnashua said:


> Are they all throw away after a accident?


By the manufacturer’s instructions, yes.  You’ll have to be your own judge on whether the damage is bad enough to justify replacement.


----------



## Dobish (Apr 23, 2018)

i love my stihl promark chaps. they come in different lengths, which is very nice. I used to have a pair, but they were like capris. didn't do much good down by the ankle where I really wanted them.

i won't start the saw without them on, and now gloves and a helmet...


----------



## Bad LP (Apr 23, 2018)

Every logger I've ever seen in northern Maine wears chaps. Guys I hired to clear 14 acres of roadway and water basin areas all wore them down here. These guys were mostly running feller/bunchers and skidders.


----------



## Manly (Apr 23, 2018)

walhondingnashua said:


> Are they all throw away after a accident?



Depends on how much blood is on them. But seriously, if you have an accident and the chaps save your legs, cherish those chaps and replace with new if needed. I cut for years without chaps. After many years of working in industry, I came to realize just because I worked for years without a serious injury is no reason not to use all appropriate PPE (personal protection equipment). FYI, the majority of industrial type accidents occur in the home.


----------



## Old Red (Apr 23, 2018)

I've had these chaps for close to thirty years, wore them religiously, and never hit them until about a year ago when I stumbled whilst cutting limbs off. The larger cut happened this morning. Felling a Norway I was making the back cut, stepped back and then I don't know what I did  but I saw the chain pull the white material from my chaps and felt the chain bite my leg. The chain pulled the chaps to the side and took a small piece of hide off my thigh. Wasn't deep, didn't bleed much. I may buy the pants instead of the chaps this time around.


----------



## walhondingnashua (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm down to these 3.  Any opinions.  I am leaning towards the black huskys.  Seem lighter and simpler but I can have my mind changed.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 24, 2018)

I also were Duluth logging pants under my chaps 
https://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/34200.aspx?processor=content


----------



## Ashful (Apr 24, 2018)

If you cut where folks tend to hunt, as I sometimes do, go orange.  While I’m a hunter, I fully acknowledge that there’s no IQ test for getting a hunting license.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 24, 2018)

Ashful said:


> If you cut where folks tend to hunt, as I sometimes do, go orange. While I’m a hunter, I fully acknowledge that there’s no IQ test for getting a hunting license.



For fans of Deadpool, I guess they don't offer a red option so its easier to hide the blood stains


----------



## Manly (Apr 25, 2018)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> I also were Duluth logging pants under my chaps
> https://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/34200.aspx?processor=content



I wear absolutely nothing under my chaps


----------



## Pinus strobus (Apr 25, 2018)

Just google chainsaw wound and look at the pictures. It will quickly humble you to the hazard that you are exposing yourself to.  There may not be a more dangerous tool on Earth.  

I am a utility forester and can tell this is not a matter to take lightly.  My contractors are required to wear them religiously while using their saws, it is a company rule and an OSHA requirement.  If they are found breaking the rules they are relieved of their job with very few warnings if any at all.

It scares me that a person with no chainsaw experience can buy a saw, go home, and crank these things up with no real training or understanding on how to properly operate a saw.

There is no debate. NEVER OPERATE A SAW WITHOUT CHAINSAW CHAPS.  No matter how small of a job it may be.  One small slip and it may be your life.  I have seen it...done by professionals...


----------



## walhondingnashua (Apr 25, 2018)

Foresters are on the way...
I have used saws for a long time and have done close a few times but researching this but makes me feel lucky I have made it as long as I have. Thanks all


----------



## Allagash350 (Apr 25, 2018)

walhondingnashua said:


> I'm down to these 3.  Any opinions.  I am leaning towards the black huskys.  Seem lighter and simpler but I can have my mind




I have the Husqvarna bottom pair, and absolutely love them. Have worn other chaps and these are wicked comfortable, and have good pockets. 

I used to wear chaps most times, but sometimes would not just because. One day I was cutting up an oak with my new to me 441 mag with a brand new chain. I was wearing flannel lined carharts, and cheap long johns. 
Barely, and I mean barely, touched my thigh with the saw at just above idle. 
Ripped right through the pants (2 layers) and sliced my long johns except for about a 1/4 inch in the middle of the cut. 
Left me with a tiny scratch, and i actually still have those long johns and the piece never ripped haha. 

Anyways, that was 5 or 6 years ago now, and I always wear chaps now. Got way too lucky


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 26, 2018)

You're suppose to wear chaps AND pants?  That explains the weird looks from neighbors.


----------



## Cast Iron (Apr 26, 2018)

Labonville chaps. Get "full wrap" chaps. 
As all have said, never cut without full PPE. Over 80 % of saw cuts are on the left upper thigh where you femoral artery runs. You will bleed out in minutes, no joke. And learn how to do emergency care on yourself. 
As long as you wear good chaps, you have my permission to cut nude.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 26, 2018)

How much damage will be done to brass balls ?


----------



## Manly (Apr 26, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> You're suppose to wear chaps AND pants?  That explains the weird looks from neighbors.



I suspect most people do wear pants under their chaps. I don't just because old habits are hard to break. In my youth for many years I ran with an MC club, The Silly Savages, and our look was ass-less black leather chaps. We would terrorize neighborhoods while doing handstands and full swans on our way to the disco. That's when men were men and weekends were fun. But I digress. Always wear full protective gear when using a chain saw. There is no reason not to, other than laziness.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 26, 2018)

Manly said:


> I suspect most people do wear pants under their chaps. I don't just because old habits are hard to break. In my youth for many years I ran with an MC club, The Silly Savages, and our look was ass-less black leather chaps. We would terrorize neighborhoods while doing handstands and full swans on our way to the disco. That's when men were men and weekends were fun. But I digress. Always wear full protective gear when using a chain saw. There is no reason not to, other than laziness.



Insert Village People video clip, here.


----------



## Manly (Apr 26, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Insert Village People video clip, here.



Not being a fan of said Village People, I will give them credit for wearing proper PPE in their portrayal of trades people. Safety hats, reflective vests, steel toe shoes and other PPE was often displayed in the videos I did see. One might say they were trail blazers in the promotion of PPE in the trades. That being said, I often questioned their sincerity and authenticity in the trades they portrayed. There was something about them that made me question their manliness. I guess the main thing is that they had their proper protection on while plying their trade, just as all Silly Savages wore their leather, helmets and chains. Ah, we were a menacing sight, pretty harmless but quite Manly.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 26, 2018)

Manly said:


> I suspect most people do wear pants under their chaps. I don't just because old habits are hard to break. In my youth for many years I ran with an MC club, The Silly Savages, and our look was ass-less black leather chaps. We would terrorize neighborhoods while doing handstands and full swans on our way to the disco. That's when men were men and weekends were fun. But I digress. Always wear full protective gear when using a chain saw. There is no reason not to, other than laziness.



Man, where is a fully automatic paintball gun when you need one.


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 26, 2018)

I got chaps when I got serious about scrounging. 
Nicked them a few times,  always in the thigh.
Just replaced them with orange ones, as my recent scrounges were on the side of the road, I like the extra visibility


----------



## Manly (Apr 30, 2018)

rowerwet said:


> I got chaps when I got serious about scrounging.
> Nicked them a few times,  always in the thigh.
> Just replaced them with orange ones, as my recent scrounges were on the side of the road, I like the extra visibility



Orange is key. I like the high visibility as well as the exposure and ventilation.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Apr 30, 2018)

I bought a kit from Stihl a few years back for $99. Came with wrap around chaps, helmet and safety glasses. I always wear the chaps now. The chaps fit pretty well, I find them somewhat annoying but I cut a lot on uneven, muddy and rock strewn slopes so I wouldn't want to cut without them.


----------



## Manly (May 1, 2018)

BIGChrisNH said:


> I bought a kit from Stihl a few years back for $99. Came with wrap around chaps, helmet and safety glasses. I always wear the chaps now. The chaps fit pretty well, I find them somewhat annoying but I cut a lot on uneven, muddy and rock strewn slopes so I wouldn't want to cut without them.



I have preference for the Husqvarna kit. Comes with helmut, way cool glasses, and the chaps that fit like casing on a kielbasa, tailored but not too tight. They make quite a fashionable statement. They perform well on uneven, muddy rocky slopes, and yet you can just as easily slide right into your favorite club or discotheque and pull up onto the floor with a bang. Don't forget the glasses if you want to stand out in the crowd. In this area it's quite common to see men heading directly from cutting in the scrub, on to the club and cutting the rug with chaps swaying to the beat. When you work hard you stay hard and deserve to play hard.   Manly


----------



## Ashful (May 1, 2018)

Manly said:


> I have preference for the Husqvarna kit. Comes with helmut, way cool glasses, and the chaps...



Helmut:







Helmet:


----------



## Manly (May 1, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Helmut:
> 
> View attachment 226317
> 
> ...



Nice pictures Ash.  The Husqvarna helmet is orange and similar to your Sthil photograph. The Helmut picture that comes with the Husqvarna kit is a full sized body poster of Helmut decked in Husky chaps and only Husky chaps. The poster was part of a promotion some years back. I don’t think you still get Helmut, just helmet. Did you know Helmut played Hamlet?


----------



## Ashful (May 1, 2018)

Lol... well played.


----------



## TreePointer (May 5, 2018)

Another recommendation for Labonville W850KP Chap Wrap Series.  Until fairly recently they were simply called "full wrap chaps."  I wear an older 6-ply version.  If I had to buy new, I'd get the 5-ply instead of 10-ply.  Compared to other brands, the straps are wider and buckles are more substantial.  Very good quality.

IMPORTANT !   Make sure to scroll down to learn how to measure your size.  You measure "overall length" (not the same as inseam length on your jeans).

https://www.labonville.com/W850KP-Chap-Wrap-Series_p_1280.html


----------



## Old Red (May 6, 2018)

I just got the Stihl ProMark 9 Layer Wrap Chaps, they wrap around the lower leg with three straps, one behind the thigh and fit me very well. Also got the Labonville steel toe/kevlar boots; wore them the first time this morning. I usually wear a 9.5 EEE. Got these in 10 EE and I wouldn't want them any shorter than 10. I'll post a review after I get some miles on them.


----------



## peakbagger (May 22, 2019)

rossjonnes said:


> Can anyone recommend me the best product from the list mentioned in this site.
> https://onlychainsaw.com/best-chainsaw-chap/



Take a look on the "about" tab on this website. Its an ad for some third party Amazon affiliated hack who doesn't even take the time to edit for spelling mistakes. 

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Dobish (May 22, 2019)

peakbagger said:


> Take a look on the "about" tab on this website. Its an ad for some third party Amazon affiliated hack who doesn't even take the time to edit for spelling mistakes.
> 
> Caveat Emptor


the spelling and grammar makes me want to print out copies of the site and burn them in my fireplace....


----------



## johneh (May 22, 2019)

Maybe that Guy should continu his edumacation so he can write gooder English
Really does he not know what spell check is . It hurts just to read it


----------



## SpaceBus (May 22, 2019)

I read this whole thread and it makes me want to get "full wrap" style chaps. I'll have to stop by the Stihl dealer soon.


----------



## MTASH (May 26, 2019)

FWIW, I recently bought the Forester brand.  I got the 37" regular size and they fit good.  I'm 6'-2" w/33" waist.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076ZXYCT7/?tag=hearthamazon-20

I used them for the first time yesterday and didn't bother me at all.  Plus I like the fact they keep my pants cleaner.


----------



## johneh (May 26, 2019)

MTASH said:


> like the fact they keep my pants cleaner.


and out of my boots


----------



## walhondingnashua (Jun 12, 2019)

johneh said:


> and out of my boots



I second that...


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jun 12, 2019)

When you kneel in the dirt for stumping it gives a good cushion for your knees, and keep your pants clean ^^^


----------



## WiscWoody (Jul 19, 2019)

I just started thinking about getting a pair of chaps if for nothing else than to help protect my shins from falling logs when cutting wood. It never fails that my legs get beat up when I’m cutting wood and then I have the scabs forever it seems.


----------



## ColdNorCal (Jul 27, 2019)

After 20 years of cutting I just bought Husky technical full wrap chaps. They will be warmer then some but keeping debris out of the boots and less stuff getting hung-up on the straps compared to normal apron chaps is an advantage.  

Labonville has 25% off until the end of the month.  Was tempted but shipping made them almost double the price then the Husky's were on ebay.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 27, 2019)

ColdNorCal said:


> After 20 years of cutting I just bought Husky technical full wrap chaps. They will be warmer then some but keeping debris out of the boots and less stuff getting hung-up on the straps compared to normal apron chaps is an advantage.
> 
> Labonville has 25% off until the end of the month.  Was tempted but shipping made them almost double the price then the Husky's were on ebay.




I am aways off from chaps. I cut in shorts and tennis shoes.


----------



## ColdNorCal (Jul 27, 2019)

Jazzberry said:


> I am aways off from chaps. I cut in shorts and tennis shoes.



Steel toe tennis shoes. Safety colors optional.


https://workboots.com/reebok-sublite-work-steel-toe-white


----------



## johneh (Jul 27, 2019)

Jazzberry said:


> I am aways off from chaps. I cut in shorts and tennis shoes


An Accident waiting to happen
Ask my buddy who lost 4 toes


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2019)

Jazzberry said:


> I am aways off from chaps. I cut in shorts and tennis shoes.


I had to visit the emergency room twice as a child, once for a broken arm at age 8, and a year or two later for something I can't even remember anymore.  But what I clearly remember is that each time an arborist was brought in (both times a professional, not an amateur) with a chainsaw-related injury.  The first was hopping on one foot, with two buddies helping him along.  One buddy was carrying an Igloo lunch cooler containing the foot of the injured man, and I still remember the story of how the injury happened, but I will spare you.

If you look at the stat's, leg-contact injuries are something like 20x more common than head injuries, when using a chainsaw.  Yet it seems most OPE dealers try to sell firewood cutters a helmet before chaps or boots.  Stupid.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jul 29, 2019)

The helmet helps your noggin when you are not paying attention and you walk into a branch or one swings around while cutting. or reaching down to pick up cut branches... Don't ask    .. you all  know what I mean ..


----------



## Ashful (Jul 29, 2019)

I only usually wear my helmet when felling trees, as I worry about branches fall down on me from above as the tree goes over.  My point was that most firewood cutters aren’t felling trees nearly as often as bucking up wood already put on the ground by others or weather.


----------



## ColdNorCal (Jul 29, 2019)

Ashful said:


> I only usually wear my helmet when felling trees, as I worry about branches fall down on me from above as the tree goes over.  My point was that most firewood cutters aren’t felling trees nearly as often as bucking up wood already put on the ground by others or weather.




This is true for me. Most of the firewood is from fallen oaks, larger branches hanging down in the way of accessing the pastures, fallen 75 year old fruit trees or old large branches snapping off or hanging.  I still get hit in the head by smaller branches sometimes. A helmet may not be necessary but safety glasses definitely are.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 29, 2019)

Its been awhile but I think the breakdown on moving chain  injuries was that limbing is the highest risk and far higher than the felling. It makes sense,  the blade is out away from the body when felling and the body is out of the potential kickback zone when felling. I think the operator is also more stationary during the cut. Limbing is a lot of cuts towards the operator and the footing is much poorer leading to folks stumbling and falling into the blade. During my chainsaw training we were taught to pop the chain break before every step.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 29, 2019)

peakbagger said:


> Its been awhile but I think the breakdown on moving chain  injuries was that limbing is the highest risk and far higher than the felling. It makes sense,  the blade is out away from the body when felling and the body is out of the potential kickback zone when felling. I think the operator is also more stationary during the cut. Limbing is a lot of cuts towards the operator and the footing is much poorer leading to folks stumbling and falling into the blade. During my chainsaw training we were taught to pop the chain break before every step.



Agreed.  A few additional factors:

1.  You probably make 40+ limbing cuts for every felling cut.
2.  You are in a state of heightened awareness while making the felling cuts, due to perceived danger (or more acurately, the impact of making a mistake at this point).
3.  A lot more amateur homeowners doing limbing, who may shy away from felling.


----------



## Sawset (Jul 29, 2019)

I had to be talked into getting ppe. 
It's one of those things that once worn, they will never be unworn while cutting.  The feeling of vulnerability is startling.
The chaps performed their function once, just a knick in the knee, but still would have been stiches.  It was while limbing with some underbrush mixed in and around.  Ripped just the outer layer and some kevlar strands, but those strands would have been my leg.
The helmet - I like wearing it.  There is so much junk pricker bushes in the woods that no matter how careful I would end up with scar face by end of the day no matter how hard I tried.  Cold, high wind, chainsaw noise, I'm snug as a bug with my helmet and maybe a hood pulled up over if it's really cold.  Even splitting wood sometimes, keeps the bark from flying up, noise away, sun off, all of the above.


----------

